# advice neeed about AMAZON after uk -> spain move!



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi I;m having awful issues trying to change home address on my amazon account. It was uk one before.

I was logged in fine to amazon.es with existing uk account,but after going to account and change address it refuses my normal UK password. Then when I do "remind me" it does all sorts of security things which again I fail (it asks me about a credit card but think its old)

how to sort? new account?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

START AGAIN:
/www.amazon.es


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

country boy said:


> START AGAIN:
> /www.amazon.es



sure will create new with spanish bank card thanks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Are you talking about your shipping address? In which case you should be able to just add a new one and set it to your default address


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Are you talking about your shipping address? In which case you should be able to just add a new one and set it to your default address


Yes that is what I would do as well.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Yep, I tried to use my UK account without success, so I created a new one. The first 'next day' delivery took 12 days, but since then they have all been almost on time, unless they use the flipping' awful ASM delivery service, twice now they have said they tried to deliver when we have been in all day!

Amazon Prime is really good value I reckon, I think it's €39 a year. I got the TV to work on my NVIDEA Shield and most of the movies and TV series are available in English, saving €5.99 in delivery costs is nice as well.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Simply Simon said:


> Yep, I tried to use my UK account without success, so I created a new one. The first 'next day' delivery took 12 days, but since then they have all been almost on time, unless they use the flipping' awful ASM delivery service, twice now they have said they tried to deliver when we have been in all day!
> 
> Amazon Prime is really good value I reckon, I think it's €39 a year. I got the TV to work on my NVIDEA Shield and most of the movies and TV series are available in English, saving €5.99 in delivery costs is nice as well.


If you are a Prime user, paying the UK subscription in Spain is a bit stupid really given how much cheaper it is here! 

In Madrid a lot of stuff is delivered the same day (no questions on ethics asked of course).


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Simply Simon said:


> Yep, I tried to use my UK account without success, so I created a new one. The first 'next day' delivery took 12 days, but since then they have all been almost on time, unless they use the flipping' awful ASM delivery service, twice now they have said they tried to deliver when we have been in all day!
> 
> Amazon Prime is really good value I reckon, I think it's €39 a year. I got the TV to work on my NVIDEA Shield and most of the movies and TV series are available in English, saving €5.99 in delivery costs is nice as well.




same here I dont like pfaffing with 1001 security questions asking me if I spanish money launderer or whatever 

so created brand new account with new address and ordered a phone to my new Spanish address and only hassle was it said my password wrong even though I knew it wasnt so had to change that first ...phew !


----------

